# Solved: MSIMG32.DLL Missing, Corrupt Etc



## Blue_J (Nov 17, 2009)

Got another one for you Guys! 

Got several programs that I downloaded from GOTD (giveawayoftheday). When I first downloaded the programs they worked fine. Now, several weeks later when I try to open them I get the old "MSIMG32.DLL file may be missing, corrupt, or wrong version"!

I also seem to receive a lot of DLL errors when trying to download totally unrelated programs or applications from the internet. Any thoughts, help? There are a lot of web sights dedicated to helping with downloads of DLL's etc... but all seem very complicated and ask me to do things to my registry that I am not comfortable doing with my limited computer knowledge so any straightforward help, or direction to a "reliable" website would be really appreciated.

On another program "Odin Frame Photo Creator" I am recieving the Error Starting Program message "a required .DLL file MFC80.DLL was not found". 

Do you think a lot of DLL errors point to Virus/Spyware etc or just corrupt files, thanks.

PS. Using WinME. Let me know if there is any further info. you need to help, Cheers


----------



## Ed999 (Aug 19, 2008)

MSIMG32.DLL is a Windows system file and should be in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM

The WinME version is: 5.0.2218.1 (Lab06_N(PRAVINSDEV).000328-1149)
The file's description is: GDIEXT Client DLL
The copyright notice is: Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-2000
It is sourced from: Microsoft(R) Windows (R) 2000 Operating System

If you have a lot of missing DLL file errors, you may have a corrupt C:\Windows and/or C:\Windows\System folder. You need to immediately restore the missing files to the correct folders.

In Windows ME a backup copy of the necessary files is normally contained in the directory C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS and you will typically need to install WinZip in order to open the special .CAB (cabinet) files that the WinME backup files are stored in, which are a proprietory type of zip file.


----------



## Blue_J (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Heaps! I have WinZip Installed. Could you talk me through how to open the cabinet file from CABS and put it into the SYSTEMS folder? A new learning curve for me!


----------



## Ed999 (Aug 19, 2008)

First, search the C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS folder for the relevent file. Go to START > SEARCH > FOR FILES OR FOLDERS then type the name of the missing file in the box marked CONTAINING TEXT and then click SEARCH NOW. The result will tell you which .CAB file the file you're looking for is contained in.

Then proceed as follows -

1. Start WinZip, and then click on: File > Open Archive. Navigate to C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS and there select the .CAB file containing the missing .DLL file in question. Then click OPEN. The .CAB file will open in WinZip, showing a list of all files contained in it.

2. Open the folder C:\Windows\System (using the Windows Explorer program), and keep that window open.

3. Click on the relevent .dll file in the WinZip window, and drag-and-drop it into the folder C:\Windows\System window (because .dll files almost always belong in there).

You'll need to go through the above steps for EVERY file that you get a "missing file" error message for.

Sorry for the delay in replying.


----------



## Blue_J (Nov 17, 2009)

You Beauty! All working fine now - although I didn't go about it exactly as you said as far as the winzip part goes as couldn't find the file. Instead I used the missing dll file that I had previously downloaded from another internet site and put it where you said and Whalla! All programs are working fine. Thanks Heaps for your Help Ed999 and for this Great Site. I hope my missing dll file problem helps others too! SOLVED!!!


----------

